# Survival pens



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I decided to buy a S&W survival/tactical pen for my get home/vehicle bag. It arrived today and it's a very well made pen. I think (hope) it'll fit into the scheme of my EDC or my get home bag.

s&w survival tactical pen - Bing Images

My question is, do you think survival/tactical pens are useful to the prepper.survivalist? or are they more of a Military, Law Enforcement, Search and Rescue type item?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I have one of the Smith & Wesson tactical pens, too - I keep it in my EDC bag. I really like it as a writing instrument - it takes Parker pen refills, and you can get the rollerball refills, which I really like writing with. I really like the sturdiness of the pen, and it is very well machined. It is my every day use pen, and men often comment on how much they like it, when they see it.

I also own a Benchmade tactical pen, an 1100 model with the blue anodized pen grip, which is a superb writing instrument. It takes Fisher space pen refills, so it will write even on an airplane, or upside down. The model I have has a carbide tip for a glass breaker/spike. I like the precision crafting of the knurling on the anodized aluminum, and people love the way it writes. They never realize that it could be used in self-defense; they just think it is a real nice pen. I got a great deal on it from my gun dealer, who sold it to me at his cost. Awesome pen.

http://www.benchmade.com/products/1100

I think these are very valuable to the prepper community. The pens serve multiple purposes - it is a nice pen, it can serve as a punch to allow you to escape being trapped inside a vehicle, it doubles as an impact and self-defense weapon, and in a pinch, it could also be used as a pry tool or lever in the same way a metal spike could; you could even chip ice or dig dirt with it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The Benchmade looks to be an awesome pen thanks for the link...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I seen a video on how to excape from a car, and they suggested you keep an auto center punch in your car handy. They sell for around 5 dollars. They work by putting a lot of force in a pin point area.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Seems more like a fire striker with added pen. Having a glass breaking tip is also cool. However in a SHTF situation, I would prefer a pencil and/or sharpie over a ball point pen. I just feel you might not have the luxury of a clean white paper in that situation. A pencil and/or especially a sharpie can write on anything and would be easier to read. Write on a newspaper, ad, magazine, etc...the ball point will be harder to read. 

Plus a pencil will never fail you. Ball points can dry out and run out of ink or fail prematurely. Same thing with a sharpie. If I were to equip a writing instrument, I would no doubt prefer a standard pencil.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Angus,
I agree they all will quit working at some time or other. Even a pencil can only be sharpened so many times.

I like benchmarks idea of using the fisher space pen cartridge. They will write reliably about anywhere and even under the harshest conditions. I still have and carry a space pen I bought in 1994 and I'm on my third cartridge. It looks pretty salty, missing a lot of finish and sporting dents and dings but it still writes like a champ.

FISHER SPACE PEN Co. CONTACT US

My main concern with the S&W Survival Tactical pen is that I don't know how well the ink cartridge will hold up...If there is a weak link I suspect that would be it, otherwise it's a heavy duty pen with some very good features.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I seen a video on how to excape from a car, and they suggested you keep an auto center punch in your car handy. They sell for around 5 dollars. They work by putting a lot of force in a pin point area.





PrepperThyAngus said:


> Plus a pencil will never fail you. Ball points can dry out and run out of ink or fail prematurely. Same thing with a sharpie. If I were to equip a writing instrument, I would no doubt prefer a standard pencil.


The center punches work very well (although it is a good idea to have leather or kevlar gloves on to avoid glass cuts) for busting out (or in) a window for rescues or extractions. The problem is that these are not that easy to carry without risking getting poked or stabbed by one if you end up in a confrontation and you're rolling around on the ground. Even with the retractable tips, these are usually push-button activated, and the tip can deploy and rip you open in a scuffle, so police tend to keep these in their vehicles versus wearing them on their uniform.

That is where the tactical and survival pens came in. The military and police have to fill out paperwork (comes with the job, right?) but they have to do so in all weather conditions. So they need a pen that will write in the rain, in extreme cold, even underwater if the need arises. That is how the space pen was invented (one of the benefits all of us taxpayers received from the space programs). The tactical/survival pens have a blunted (versus sharp and pointed) tip, so they will not puncture during incidental contact, but will break skin and penetrate tissue if sufficient force is applied. Plus, they are a backup tool - if you are doing a field interrogation (as police and military functioning in a policing role must) and the subject being interviewed jumps you, you have a weapon in your hands already to help you in the fight. They are not just for marking or writing; they are not just used to break glass; they are also used for fighting when you get jumped.

These are really good for outdoors use. And then blend in innocuously in everyday interior use, largely going unnoticed unless they are needed. Which is the point.

Just another tool in the toolbox, that could come in handy, and has a multi-purpose set of capabilities. Not for everybody, but great for people who prepare....


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think it's a over priced gimmick. need to break a window find a rock or brick.........

for something to write with for survival just a plain ole sharpie would be my suggestion.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

To each their own. I have to sign a lot of documents, so I have to carry a pen anyway - so why not carry a nice one that can perform more than one function.

If your car skids off the road and you end up inside it as it start sinking underwater, not too many of us carry a large enough rock in our pocket, but that all-metal pen in your pocket might work.

And you can't stab an attacker in the neck with a Sharpie too easily. But that is the point - it is not just a pen, or a glass breaker - it is a self-defense tool.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I sell them on eBay for $8.99 plus $2 postage, not the S&W brand but I believe the same exact thing.

One of them has a kings crown looking end that is a DNA scratcher, not a bad idea if you need to later identify our attacker, and probably a nasty scratch on a would be mugger might just dissuade him without escalation.

I think the key here is you can have a weapon even places they are not allowed like government building and "gun free zones"


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Yes. The object is to have a bag as light as possible--yet carry necessities. A solid fixed blade knife will break glass just fine & I'm sure everyone plans
> on carrying one. Worry about running out of ink? This is a get home bag--not a suitcase for a 6 month cruise


Why carry four different items when you can carry one quality item that has four functions...seems if weight is the issue then a pen that writes, breaks glass starts fire and can double as a kubotan would be lighter to carry than four different items and every bit as useful.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh I forgot, I have 1 model there there is a light inside the DNA scratcher, so 5 in 1


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

lol...better yet!
Do you carry ferro rods? I'm also updating those.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

You guys are a bad influence. I never considered a defensive pen before, but I work in an admin/data heavy job and happen to work at what "DHS" terms a high value target location for nefarious activity. We also have a no weapons policy, although they have over time lightened the restricions on what knives we can carry after the production and maintenance guys complained enough.

I also deal with a lot of truck drivers, of which 99.99 percent are the greatest guys you could ever hope to know or meet, but there is the occaisional guy who is way past his sleep expiration date and very irritable. I have seen a few interactions over the years when I thought a confrontation was absolutely on the horizon. Having something already in your hand better than a plastic bic might not be a bad idea


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> The discussion started as "stuff for a get home bag". Everyone is now defending the "pen" as useful for something to carry on their person.


I mentioned both EDC (every day carry) and get home bag.

By reading the posts it seems that carrying one as an EDC item is prefered over having one in the get home bag item. Which makes sense, if it were a situation of carrying a concealed firearm, having a tactical pen in the bag would be an option for those places concealed carry is not allowed. Swap the gun out for the pen...or simply EDC the pen and secure the gun when entering such places.

I attended a very painful Kubotan course, and know just how very useful a kubotan is as a defensive tool. I also work at a place that does not allow firearms on the property, and I use a pen throughout the day to sign off on paperwork.

In the past I have dealt with situations involving theft, trespassing and out of control psycho aholes...situations that have at times required a call to the police to resolve. So far I've been lucky and not been physically assaulted...

As it stands now I think the pen I have will go onto the GHB and I'll get another for EDC, I think one like this;

http://www.knifekits.com/vcom/images/swpenmp2brz_1_600.jpg

or like this;

http://images.monstermarketplace.co...cal-pen-military-and-police-black-600x451.jpg


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

I always carried a couple of pens and mechanical pencils when I was a student, grad student, and where ever I worked. Now that I'm retired, I still always carry a pen. I also always carry a concealed 1911, wherever it is legal to do so. And a Spyderco folding knife. A tactical pen is just one more "tool" in my kit. On the very rare occasion that I go somewhere that I can not carry my pistol, such as to the post office, I can still carry my pen. I rarely carried a "cheap" pen when I worked--I have a couple of Cross pen and pencil sets--and I see no reason to carry a Bic or some other generic cheapie now. I personally carry a nice Uzi pen. Feels great in the hand and writes great. Just my .02.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's been 6 or 7 months since I started this thread. I have been carrying a tactical pen since and thought it would be interesting to post some observations. First the 4 in 1 survival pen went away as a gift.

I went with this pen:
Smith and Wesson SWPENMP2BR M and P 2nd Generation Tactical Pen, Brown - Amazon.com

I have carried it clipped in the corner of my pants pocket along the seam for 6 months or so. It has held up well, some of the anodizing has worn off but all in I'm pleased with the performance of this pen. My only kick is that from time to time I catch the exposed clip and it bends enough to loose it's grip on the top of my pocket and the pen winds up in the bottom of my pocket.

This wouldn't happen if I carried it in a shirt pocket. Yet many shirts don't have a pocket are tees or are simply not suited to carrying a pen. As an EDC item its pants pocket carry simply because of the shirt issue.

Over all it's worked well and will accept the fisher space pen refills.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I sell them on eBay for $8.99 plus $2 postage, not the S&W brand but I believe the same exact thing.
> 
> One of them has a kings crown looking end that is a DNA scratcher, not a bad idea if you need to later identify our attacker, and probably a nasty scratch on a would be mugger might just dissuade him without escalation.
> 
> I think the key here is you can have a weapon even places they are not allowed like government building and "gun free zones"


A link please?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I haven't seen a post by MR in a while. Hopefully he's still around and will reply.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

inceptor said:


> A link please?


Check your inbox. Both the spousal unit and myself have carried one of MR's pens for 6 months. I carry mine pretty much in the exact same manner Seneca carries his in the front pocket. So far it has passed the test of EDC.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I hadn't really considered a tactical pen before reading this post, but once I read it, I decided I really needed one of these.

After minutes of painstaking research, I realized that none of the commercially available models had all of the features I require, so I decided to build my own!

I wanted my pen to be useful in self defense situations, contain a glass breaker, a light, an audible signaling device, and be able to write in any position on damn near any surface. After some tinkering around, here's what I came up with...









In self defense mode, I just run up to the attacker and make a big red "X" on his forehead, which makes a handy aiming point.

My tacticool pen uses easily replaceable combination illumination/audible signaling devices which are activated by the skeletonized signaling lever. Each measures a little less than 1/2 inch in diameter and is about an inch long and provides a brief flash of bright light and a loud audible signal that can be heard for quite a distance.

The illumination/signaling devices will also break glass from a safe distance, eliminating the danger of getting cut.

Sweet, huh?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Well played, sir!


----------

